# Opening up an Animal Shelter.....



## CountryDog (Aug 20, 2010)

I am currently opening up an Animal Shelter here on my property. I have been considering opening up a Doggy Day-Care as well as a Boarding Center. Should I? How good is the business for the Doggy Day-Care and a Boarding Center?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

it depends on your area and the demand for such services.


----------

